# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή >  Πεφτουν φτερα μαζι με δερμα

## kakos44444444

Καλησπερα, εχω ενα κοκατιλ που οταν τιναζεται βγαινουν κατι πουπουλα. Αυτο ειναι κακο?Τιναζεται ανα 10 λεπτα κ συνεχως καθαριζεται.  ::   ::  Ειναι κακο για την υγεια?

Ευχαριστω πολυ  "fullyhappy"  "fullyhappy"  "fullyhappy"  "fullyhappy"

----------


## vagelis76

*Να γράφεις σε παρακαλώ με μικρά γράμματα,τα κεφαλαία δημιουργούν ένταση στα γραφόμενα σου ....*

Που είναι το πρόβλημα Κυριάκο?εσύ όταν χτενίζεσαι όλο και κάποια τρίχα πέφτει.....έτσι και αυτό είναι περίοδος που όλα τα πουλιά αλλάζουν τα φτεράκια τους και ξαλαφρώνουν!!!!

Στο τίτλο γράφεις κάτι για δέρμα,από που φεύγει το δέρμα????

----------


## tasrek

Παπαγάλο έχεις ή μούμια;;;  ::   Για όλα τα πουλιά είναι εποχή πτερόροιας, δηλαδή η ετήσια αλλαγή της φορεσιάς τους. Αν έχεις την δυνατότητα βάλε μια φωτογραφία για να δούμε τι ακριβώς είναι αυτό που αποβάλλει ο παπαγάλος σου.(αν είναι δέρμα)

----------


## vicky_ath

Παιδια αυτο για το οποιο μιλαει ο Κυριακος ειναι η γνωστη πουδρα που βγαζουν τα κοκατιλ!Η οποια μοιαζει αρκετα με την ανθρωπινη πιτυριδα!Απλα οπως ειπατε κ εσεις επειδη ειναι η εποχη της πτερορροιας η παραγωγη της ειναι αυξημενη κ σε συνδυασμο με τα πουπουλα που πεφτουν οταν τιναζονται τα κοκατιλ γινεται ενας ψιλοχαμος!
Δεν ειναι κατι ανησυχητικο κ κακο για την υγεια ειναι μονο σε περιπτωση που εχουμε αλλεργια στην πουδρα τους!
Το οτι καθαριζεται συνεχεια ειναι επισης φυσιολογικο!Ολα τα κοκατιλ αφιερωνουν πολυ χρονο στην φροντιδα του φτερωματος τους!!

----------


## kakos44444444

Σας ευχαριστω παραπολυ με καληψατε !!!!
δν ηξερα οτι τρ ειναι η εποχη πτεροιριας  !!

φοβηθηκα γιατιι μολισ το πηρα αυτα μου εκανε 

ποτε τελιωνει η πτερορια !!!

----------


## tasrek

Κρατάει από 6 έως 8 εβδομάδες. Εξαρτάται βέβαια από πολλούς παράγοντες (καιρικές συνθήκες, υγεία του πτηνού, διατροφή κλπ.)

Διάβασε το παρακάτω και θα διαφωτιστείς αρκετά:

viewtopic.php?f=34&t=1102

----------


## kakos44444444

Σας ευχαριστω πολυ 
εχω  αγορασει βιβλιο ειδικα για κοκατιλ αλλα δν ελεγε κατι για αυτο 

ευχαριστο παντος για ολα "fullyhappy"  "fullyhappy"  "fullyhappy"  "fullyhappy"  "fullyhappy"  "fullyhappy"  "fullyhappy"  "fullyhappy"

----------

